# witch makeup ideas



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i need pictures and web site references for witch makeup ideas and how to.....simple and easy ones ......i am trying not to look to scary or otherwise the tots and young ones will be too scared to come in the house foyer to get their treat bag......

i wanted at first to be a crow witch but i couldnt find a crow nose , i had a witch hat with black fethers so i tought it would look neat but i guess crow now dont exsist anywhere......and i wear glasses so i cannot easly put a mask over my face either....

anyone as ideas for me and web references or pictures ?


----------



## snotrocket4u (Oct 28, 2003)

They have latex witch noses and chins that won't interfer with your glasses. I use them every year and they are pretty easy to apply. The nose gets in the way when you want to drink so get yourself a straw. The kids aren't afraid of it. They might be a little hesitant at first but if you smile and get down to their level they tend to ask questions and end up loving it. I can post a picture of what they look like on if you want to see.


----------

